

Colorrrs — Colorful HEX generator - jbrittain
http://colorrrs.com

======
brenfrow
Pretty simple idea here. I think it would be useful for helping daydream the
look for a new website... with enough creativity.

~~~
jbrittain
Thanks, that was one of the reasons why I built it. Also finding good colours
are hard to come by, I've come across a few good colours on here myself.

